# Problems with Nissan Sentra 2001 GXE



## sg_nissan_user (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello there Nissan users, I am new to this forum and posting the doubts because I think I am pretty much ripped off by now on my car purchase.

So here it goes, I never had a car back home, I am an international student. When I bought the car I took it for inspection but apparently it was not enough on my part because later i figured out car's "check engine soon" light never turned on and person inspecting never checked it. Also later the front tire on passenger side was bad. 

So I changed the tire,(200$) story doesn't end , it failed emission which was obvious because of check engine light. I found out that there were bunch of codes, so it cost me 300$ first to replace oxygen sensor. Later I had to replace my computer which was something only dealer could do because auto shop which I took it to fix said only dealers could fix it. Fixing computer cost me 1000$

No, it doesn't get over here...now car still doesn't pass emissions, code says P0430 . I again took it to auto shop they said CAT converter is bad and it will cost me another 600$ to replace it. They suggested that i should go to muffler shop and ask them to flush the CAT converter so it might fire back up.

Few more stuff my car starts smelling like something is burning when i drive it on free way and then after some time breaks become hard suddenly and then car starts vibrating like a cell phone pretty bad that is at free way. 

My car has only some 85 K miles approx. I want to know what to do , cause I payed 4800$ for car when I bought ( without knowing problems). 

Is it possible to fix car completely , how much it will cost. I got my break checked, my tire alignment there is no problem with that. What could cause it to vibrate and smell and breaks becomes hard. To add one more thing my car make squeaking sound on drivers side front when I drive it down to road from parking lot.

Please help me...I am a student and still surprised how i got into this.

thanks


----------



## sg_nissan_user (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there no one around to help me..... I am not sure if this is right forum to post ....do I have to take paid membership for replies ....Please someone suggest me .


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you posted this in the wrong sub-forum, your car is a 2001 B15 not 2007+ B16


----------



## hitek835 (Mar 4, 2008)

Let me try to help you a little. From what you say, you had to replace a tire and your car makes noise. you might want to have your struts inspected if you cant do it yourself. That could be a major factor in your breaking abilities, tire wear and road noise. The strut moves millions and millions of times in a life time so they do wear out. Especially if the car is in bad weather, that can rot them out quick.

Second of all...you are smart enough to get on the forum but not to go to the junk yards??? You could have gotten a new ECU there, pulled it yourself, stuck it down your pants and installed it in 15 minutes. Or you can pay the junk yard like a good person, maybe $50.00 or so...It might have taken a few trips to the yard but I bet you could have found one. Also try craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums and check for auto parts there.

your O2 sensor is another story, First off...you overpaid. You can find them on line or at your local Napa auto parts for a pretty good price. My 200sx sensor was actually cheaper at the dealer than napa. I think its a 22mm o2 socket or an open end wrench that takes them off. pretty simple.

Your a student right? do your research. use the SEARCH in this forum. I am probably the only one on here who is going to help you if you post in the wrong area...unless they disagree with me or something stupid like that.


----------



## sg_nissan_user (Oct 20, 2008)

*Thanks @ hitek835*

Hi, thanks for the reply, I fixed my brake system. I am working on to find a CAT converter thing.


----------

